# Awesome cartoons



## Ratte (Oct 14, 2009)

Not this new shit, either.  I'm talking like Ed, Edd, and Eddy, Courage the Cowardly Dog, Samurai Jack, Dexter's Laboratory, Tom and Jerry, SWAT Kats, and all those awesome cartoons.  Feel free to add more to the list, of course.

DISCUSS AWESOME FUCKING CARTOONS


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 14, 2009)

i love all of those shows.


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 14, 2009)

Original clone wars. Made by the samurai jack guy.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 14, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> Original clone wars. Made by the samurai jack guy.



that was, okay. not great, but okay.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 14, 2009)

Samurai Jack was just orgasmic.  I never saw the original Clone Wars, though.  :[


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 14, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> that was, okay. not great, but okay.



Better then ep 2.
Edit: might be on youtube. It was awesome.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 14, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Samurai Jack was just orgasmic.  I never saw the original Clone Wars, though.  :[


you can probably find it on the internet.


Gonebatty said:


> Better then ep 2.



yeah, anything was better than that.


----------



## Wreth (Oct 14, 2009)

WHY IS THERE BACON IN THE SOAP?


----------



## Ratte (Oct 14, 2009)

Dammit, my friend used to have all the SWAT Kats episodes on his computer, but he's a douche and erased them for space.

Now I really want to watch them, and their opening theme was fucking cool.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 14, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> you can probably find it on the internet.



Of course, but it makes my laptop slow.



Zoopedia said:


> WHY IS THERE BACON IN THE SOAP?



I MADE IT MYSELF


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 14, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Dammit, my friend used to have all the SWAT Kats episodes on his computer, but he's a douche and erased them for space.
> 
> Now I really want to watch them, and their opening theme was fucking cool.



i never saw SWAT Kats, now im really sad.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 14, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> i never saw SWAT Kats, now im really sad.



It's from '93-'94 or so.  Pretty old, but damn awesome.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 14, 2009)

Ratte said:


> It's from '93-'94 or so.  Pretty old, but damn awesome.



i was born in '94. damn.


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 14, 2009)

Boomerang shows it at 7:30 I think. But stuff like the cement gatlinger sadden me.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 14, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> i was born in '94. damn.



Holy shit, I'm older than you.



Gonebatty said:


> Boomerang shows it at 7:30 I think. But stuff like the cement gatlinger sadden me.



I want boomerang D:

My dad has it, but he's a TV hog.

DAMMIT DAD I WANT TO WATCH CARTOONS


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 14, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Holy shit, I'm older than you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wait, then how old are you, and i second you on the wanting boomerang.


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 14, 2009)

Are cartoons so stupid you have to laugh welcome?
Edit: Shes 16, And you're... 14?


----------



## Ratte (Oct 14, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> wait, then how old are you, and i second you on the wanting boomerang.



Was spat out in '92.

Boomerang has so many awesome shows.  ;_;


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 14, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> Are cartoons so stupid you have to laugh welcome?
> Edit: Shes 16, I'm 15, And you're... 14?



15, 16 in March.


Ratte said:


> Was spat out in '92.
> 
> Boomerang has so many awesome shows.  ;_;



ah, im sad now.


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 14, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> 15, 16 in March.
> 
> 
> ah, im sad now.



Update youre prof, dammit. And pleas remove my age from quote. Letting you guys see then removing it.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 14, 2009)

Shark i c u

Man if a decent show was on I'd so watch right now :c

Everything else has gotten either really stupid or really boring.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 14, 2009)

Avatar: The Last Airbender

Fucking awesome.  Especially the last two episodes.


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 14, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Shark i c u
> 
> Man if a decent show was on I'd so watch right now :c
> 
> Everything else has gotten either really stupid or really boring.



I know. I hate new ones so much. Like chowder and disney shit.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 14, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Shark i c u
> 
> Man if a decent show was on I'd so watch right now :c
> 
> Everything else has gotten either really stupid or really boring.



agreed, nothing is on at all.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 14, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Avatar: The Last Airbender
> 
> Fucking awesome.  Especially the last two episodes.



I've never seen it, but I hear a lot of good things about it.



Gonebatty said:


> I know. I hate new ones so much. Like chowder and disney shit.



Chowder isn't _too_ bad, but the Disney garbage needs to be put down like a wounded animal.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 14, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Avatar: The Last Airbender
> 
> Fucking awesome.  Especially the last two episodes.


You're doing it wrong.

"THUNDER! THUNDER! THUNDERCATS!"


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 14, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Avatar: The Last Airbender
> 
> Fucking awesome.  Especially the last two episodes.



OH GOD, I LOVE YOU! I was afraid to say that, too.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 14, 2009)

Ratte said:


> I've never seen it, but I hear a lot of good things about it.



i thought it was okay, though Batty, i agree, i dont even know what the fuck chowder is on that show.


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 14, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> i thought it was okay, though Batty, i agree, i dont even know what the fuck chowder is on that show.



From what I saw, neither does he.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 14, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> From what I saw, neither does he.



i dont even understand the damn thing. this show must go into the same catagorey as Rosie O'Donnel in terms of Rule 34.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 14, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> You're doing it wrong.
> 
> "THUNDER! THUNDER! THUNDERCATS!"



I haven't seen that show in FOREVER

And Voltron, amirite


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 14, 2009)

Ratte said:


> I haven't seen that show in FOREVER
> 
> And Voltron, amirite


*brofist*
The new He-Man is shit. Makes me sad.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 14, 2009)

Ratte said:


> I haven't seen that show in FOREVER
> 
> And Voltron, amirite



i feel old remembering Thundercats.


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 14, 2009)

Never seen it. 
But I do remember some old disney one with guns, blood, action and demons or something.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 14, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> Never seen it.
> But I do remember some old disney one with guns, blood, action and demons or something.



you mean when disney was an actual company and not a hellspawn.


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 14, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> you mean when disney was an actual company and not a hellspawn.



Yeah. I forgot it's name...


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 14, 2009)

Ratte said:


> I've never seen it, but I hear a lot of good things about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Chowder isn't _too_ bad, but the Disney garbage needs to be put down like a wounded animal.



Every episode is pretty great.



Ratte said:


> I haven't seen that show in FOREVER
> 
> And Voltron, amirite



Ewww Voltron.  :C

How 'bout *Mobile Suit Gundam*?  :3
Or is that too anime-ish?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 14, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> Yeah. I forgot it's name...



The Black Cauldron?

'cause that movie was pretty dark for a Disney movie.

Edit: Double post, lol.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 14, 2009)

Zoids Chaotic Century was pretty good.
Pretty _fucking awesome_ good.

I miss good animes. ):


----------



## Ratte (Oct 14, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Ewww Voltron.  :C
> 
> How 'bout *Mobile Suit Gundam*?  :3
> Or is that too anime-ish?



I liked Voltron when I was a kid.  :[


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 14, 2009)

No, it's a series...


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 14, 2009)

The Simpsons. Probably the longest-running animated series (with no pauses/spinoffs) made in this country, and (as ridiculous as it often gets) the most intelligent.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 14, 2009)

I remember swat kats, I used to watch that when I was like 8 or 9 lol and yea those cartoons were alright XP


----------



## Wreth (Oct 14, 2009)

The Jumanji cartoon scared me.


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 14, 2009)

Zoopedia said:


> The Jumanji cartoon scared me.



There was a toon?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 14, 2009)

Zoopedia said:


> The Jumanji cartoon scared me.


 
The artwork, right?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh man the Nineties were totally the best decade for entertainment remember that Recess show shit was mad funny


----------



## Catilda Lily (Oct 14, 2009)

yes. i love the old cartoons. they were better when you had to wait until saturday morning to watch them though. loony toons and tom and jerry. good stuff.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Oct 14, 2009)

Batman the Animated Series.  Best.  Batman.  EVER.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 14, 2009)

Capitol Critters. Look it up.


----------



## lgnb695 (Oct 14, 2009)

Samurai Pizza Cats

/thread


----------



## Benny the Horned Rabbit (Oct 14, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Chowder isn't _too_ bad, but the Disney garbage needs to be put down like a wounded animal.


 
Chowder is kind of like the old Spongebob Episodes. Both are retarded, yet somewhat ammusing. The difference is Spongebob was "HAHAHAHAHA!!!" funny, Chowder is just "Heh," funny.

Anyway, I personally like Total Drama Island/Action. An interesting take on reality shows.


----------



## Takun (Oct 14, 2009)

I JUST CAME HERE TO SAY SAMURAI PIZZA CATS AND FUCK YOU ALLLLLLLLLLL

Courage is a close second.

Samurai Jack is third.



lgnb695 said:


> Samurai Pizza Cats
> 
> /thread



I would give you 1000 of my posts for this if I could ;~;


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 14, 2009)

Benny the Horned Rabbit said:


> Chowder is kind of like the old Spongebob Episodes. Both are retarded, yet somewhat ammusing. The difference is Spongebob was "HAHAHAHAHA!!!" funny, Chowder is just "Heh," funny.
> 
> Anyway, I personally like Total Drama Island/Action. An interesting take on reality shows.



Don't mention Spongebob....I'm still in shock over the upcoming "wedding" between Spongebob and Sandy...


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 14, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Don't mention Spongebob....I'm still in shock over the upcoming "wedding" between Spongebob and Sandy...



.......Wut?    

Really, what!?!
So many memories. KILLED!


----------



## Dass (Oct 14, 2009)

Benny the Horned Rabbit said:


> Anyway, I personally like Total Drama Island/Action. An interesting take on reality shows.



I agree. Pehaps because I like mockumentaries so much, even if that isn't quite the same thing, but it is still close.


----------



## Aurali (Oct 14, 2009)

You are all forgetting about Zim <3


----------



## Xshade (Oct 15, 2009)

Classic Nickelodeon... Rocko's modern life, Invader Zim (That movie they were going to make "Invader Dib" Would have been awesome.), The Angry Beavers...


----------



## MissMayhem (Oct 15, 2009)

squak box and samurai pizza cats. ren and stinpy. beavis and motherfucking butthead.
fucking zelda cartoon


----------



## Ratte (Oct 15, 2009)

MissMayhem said:


> squak box and samurai pizza cats. ren and stinpy. beavis and motherfucking butthead.
> fucking zelda cartoon



MAH BOIIII

THIS THREAD IS WHAT ALL TRUE CARTOON LOVERS STRIVE FOR


----------



## Nocturne (Oct 15, 2009)

HEY FUCKING ARNOLD

I saw your face and WOW


----------



## Ratte (Oct 15, 2009)

Nocturne said:


> HEY FUCKING ARNOLD
> 
> I saw your face and WOW



Jesus Christ I miss that show so much ;_;

IT WAS THE ONLY CARTOON I KNEW THAT SAID CRAP


----------



## CryoScales (Oct 15, 2009)

Digimon's first and second seasons, Megas XLR and Medabots

My favorite shows from a long time ago.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 15, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Digimon's first and second seasons, Megas XLR and Medabots
> 
> My favorite shows from a long time ago.



Never heard of the last ones, but the other two were awesome :3

Goddammit I miss Digimon and Megas.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 15, 2009)

*Rugrats* (the original one and before Dill)
That was a great cartoon.

*Dexter's Laboratory* (the original one)
I miss it.  :c


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 15, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> .......Wut?
> 
> Really, what!?!
> So many memories. KILLED!



http://popwatch.ew.com/2009/10/12/spongebob-squarepants-wedding-sandy-squirrel/


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 15, 2009)

Bump in the night
Mummies alive
Aaahh!!! Real Monsters
Daria
Mission Hill
The Oblongs



Aurali said:


> You are all forgetting about Zim <3


Isn't that a good thing?


----------



## pathfinder118 (Oct 15, 2009)

just saying swat kats was sweet and so was samuri jack but lets not forget shows on the then weekley toonami like dragonballz and gundam wing (evan thought they were made in the 80's)


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Oct 15, 2009)

Animaniacs
Pinky and the Brain


----------



## Ratte (Oct 15, 2009)

pathfinder118 said:


> just saying swat kats was sweet and so was samuri jack but lets not forget shows on the then weekley toonami like dragonballz and gundam wing (evan thought they were made in the 80's)



Yeah, before anime started to suck.

I miss it when Toonami was on every day.  That was the shit.


----------



## Wreth (Oct 15, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Isn't that a good thing?




No >:[


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 15, 2009)

Ratte said:


> MAH BOIIII
> 
> THIS THREAD IS WHAT ALL TRUE CARTOON LOVERS STRIVE FOR



Kinda funny how the King does say "Good luck mah boi" to Link at one point in the series. XD




			
				Ratte said:
			
		

> Yeah, before anime started to suck.



Rather, before they didn't just translate anything they thought might have a market in the US. There were plenty of shitty animes back in the 80s...you just didn't *know* of them because they weren't translated. 

lessee...
-Despite being a rather In-Name-only adaptation of the comic strip that put about as much emphasis on the crazy neighbours, Baby Blues.
-Mission Hill (Some idiot left a chat window open in the student centre computer while they went to take a shit. Guess what I typed?)
-Rugrats 
-Digimon
-Mon Collie Knights
-Magic School Bus
-Doug
-I forgot if Batman and Superman in the 90s were called anything or not.


----------



## Takun (Oct 15, 2009)

Oh god Mission Hill.  Why didn't you take off? :C


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 15, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> -Mission Hill (Some idiot left a chat window open in the student centre computer while they went to take a shit. Guess what I typed?)


 Excuse me DP, But were not talking about Undergrads here.


----------



## Morroke (Oct 15, 2009)

Avatar: The Last Airbender

Probably the *only* good somewhat recent show that the new Nick spat out. Drake and Josh was good too, but that's earlier 2000s.

Also, Zoids on the old Toonami. Every morning I watched robot animals tear hunks of metal off each other and their pilots say stuff that I didn't care about as long as ROBOT ANIMALS WERE MAULING EACH OTHER.


----------



## chibijenhen (Oct 15, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> I know. I hate new ones so much. Like chowder and disney shit.



I actually like Chowder. But nothing beats cartoons from the 80s/early 90s. Too bad most of them are being made into kinda crappy Hollywood movies >.>.... 

I think the problem with cartoons now is they try to be too "preachy/teachy." Kids go to school to learn, and life lessons should be taught by parents. TV should be for mind numbing entertainment purposes only.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 15, 2009)

chibijenhen said:


> I actually like Chowder. But nothing beats cartoons from the 80s/early 90s. Too bad most of them are being made into kinda crappy Hollywood movies >.>....
> 
> I think the problem with cartoons now is they try to be too "preachy/teachy." Kids go to school to learn, and life lessons should be taught by parents. TV should be for mind numbing entertainment purposes only.



Blame the FCC for instituting that rule back in the early 1990s about networks having to have at least 30 minutes of "educational programming" a week...that killed a lot of good cartoons.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 15, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Blame the FCC for instituting that rule back in the early 1990s about networks having to have at least 30 minutes of "educational programming" a week...that killed a lot of good cartoons.



Like what? I thought it was meant to get rid of all the mindless GI JOE-type stuff


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 15, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Like what? I thought it was meant to get rid of all the mindless GI JOE-type stuff



GI Joe, Transformers, Sonic the Hedgehog, TMNT, Road Rovers, Freakazoid, Earthworm Jim...those were good cartoons.  I remember being able to wake up every Saturday morning and have nothing but cartoons on all the major networks (NBC, CBS, ABC and Fox) from 6am until 12pm. Couldn't beat that. Who cared about "mindless violence" when you're growing up(which didn't even compare to the mindless violence you see on anime anyway!)? It was FUN.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 15, 2009)

I never said mindless violence.


And GI JOE was racist

So were a lot of 80's cartoons


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 15, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> I never said mindless violence.
> 
> 
> And GI JOE was racist
> ...



lolwut?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 15, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> lolwut?



Come on, swarthy Middle Eastern villian?


RINGING ANY BELLS FOR YA TY?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 15, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Come on, swarthy Middle Eastern villian?
> 
> 
> RINGING ANY BELLS FOR YA TY?



And that makes the show RACIST?? Come on, dude. I was expecting something better from you. That was about as weak a reason for a show being "racist" as I've ever heard.


----------



## chibijenhen (Oct 15, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> I never said mindless violence.
> 
> 
> And GI JOE was racist
> ...



The 80s was less politically correct than it is now, I can say that for sure. But I think Animaniacs was probably my favorite show of all time. I can still watch it and laugh at all the same parts.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 17, 2009)

Hey guise don't ruin my gaddamn thread.  >:C

I'm ttly going to watch SWAT Kats tomorrow |3


----------



## IshyTycoon (Oct 17, 2009)

Johny Quest. I used to love that show when I was younger.


----------



## Chukkz (Oct 18, 2009)

Animaniacs, pretty much all of the WB cartoons Steven Spielberg produced then as they had the spirit of the "original" movie theatre cartoons, enjoyable for everyone while still having a lot of, lets say, adult humor. (Helloooo Nurse!)

As a kid I also liked Thundercats, though looking back the show itself didn't hold up with the intro. I always was more for the funny ones then for the actionshows when it came to american cartoons.


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm an 80's brat. So I loved David the Gnome, Transformers, My Little Pony, The Popples, Fraggle Rock.

Into the 90's, it was Gargoyles hands down. Including Doug, Rocko's Modern Life, Angry Beavers, Tiny Toons, Animaniacs, Freakazoid, and Pepper Ann. Anime too, like Robotech, DBZ, and Sailor Moon.

I liked Megas XLR with its bad spoofs of other animes as well. I remember the last episode I saw had a spoof of Sailor Moon. I miss that show. XD

Also PBS shows. Magic School Bus and Arthur!


----------



## Xerox2 (Oct 19, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> I never said mindless violence.
> 
> 
> And GI JOE was racist
> ...


My favorite quote from Johnny quest, said as an Asian man slides off a cliff to his death:

"Here comes the oriental express!"


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 19, 2009)

IshyTycoon said:


> Johny Quest. I used to love that show when I was younger.



YES! 

@ origami: That was it! Gargoyles!


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 19, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> YES!
> 
> @ origami: That was it! Gargoyles!



You could almost call Gargoyles "Star Trek of Furries", because Johnathan Frakes (Zanatos), Maria Sirtis (Demona), Brent Spiner (Puck), Michael Dorn (Coldstone), LeVar Burton (Anansi) were all on it. Avery Brooks and Colm Meaney from Deep Space Nine, Nichelle Nichols from Original Trek and Kate Mulgrew (Voyager) were also guest stars.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 19, 2009)

IshyTycoon said:


> Johny Quest. I used to love that show when I was younger.


 
I really liked the one about the tiger loose in the city.


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 19, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> I really liked the one about the tiger loose in the city.



I liked the hovercraft one, the missle on, the downed rocket one, and the electric spy one. (cold war tank and infantry battles ftw)


----------



## Twylyght (Oct 21, 2009)

Thundercats, Silverhawks, Transformers, Animaniacs, Freakaziod, Pinky and the Brain, Hysteria, Ren and Stimpy, The Ripping Friends, Godzilla: The Animated Series, Spawn season 1 & 2 (wish there was a 3), The Maxx, and Gargoyles.


----------



## SailorYue (Oct 21, 2009)

the REAL Cartoon-cartoons...

some of nick's nwer toons are OK,,, im talking aout the recentl canceled ones tho like Danny PHanotm and Avatar... i dont mnd the new eps of FOP either...


----------



## JMAA (Oct 21, 2009)

Jayce and the Riding Warriors.
Though it's from DiC, I loved that series as a kid.
As for now, Grim Adventures of Billy and Mandy.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 21, 2009)

Dunno about cartoons, but one of my fave anime's Blue Seed.. saw it on tv when I was seven years old, and now I'd die if I was to not watch it at least once a year.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 21, 2009)

This thread smells more like nostalgia and not awesome cartoons.


----------



## Vintage (Oct 22, 2009)

two words: conversational norwegian


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 22, 2009)

Phineas and Ferb on the Disney channel is actually a funny cartoon, and the opening theme is very catchy.

"There's 104 days of summer vacation, and school comes along just to end it
So the annual problem of our generation is finding some way to spend it.."


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 22, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> This thread smells more like nostalgia and not awesome cartoons.



Because there are NO awesome cartoons anyway. It's either anime or junk. Oh, that was redundant, wasn't it?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 22, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Because there are NO awesome cartoons anyway. It's either anime or junk. Oh, that was redundant, wasn't it?



Um okay you might want to calm down a bit there man


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 22, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Um okay you might want to calm down a bit there man



I am calm. I just got a headache so not much in the mood for fighting today


----------



## SailorYue (Oct 22, 2009)

Origamigryphon said:


> Phineas and Ferb on the Disney channel is actually a funny cartoon, and the opening theme is very catchy.
> 
> "There's 104 days of summer vacation, and school comes along just to end it
> So the annual problem of our generation is finding some way to spend it.."


THANK you. someone else who watche it XD

mind you i dont ALWAYS tune into it... its just that theres nothing else on muc these days so its jus something to DO


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 23, 2009)

I didn't say anime was awesome


----------



## ~secret~ (Oct 23, 2009)

TEENAGE MUTANT NINJA TURTLES,

TEENAGE MUTANT NINJA TURTLES,

TEENAGE MUTANT NINJA TURTLES,

HEROES IN A HALF-SHELL,

TURTLE POWER!


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 23, 2009)

...and it sucks compared to the 2k TMNT.


----------



## ~secret~ (Oct 23, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> ...and it sucks compared to the 2k TMNT.



This I can agree to. Though I stopped watching when Fast Forward started, it was too cringe-worthy.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 23, 2009)

Fans know that Fast Forward and Return to the Sewers don't exist.


----------



## Historia (Oct 23, 2009)

Beavis and Butthead!

"I NEED TP FOR MEH BUNGHOLE!" :-x -* The Great Cornholio!*


----------



## selkie (Oct 23, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Fans know that Fast Forward and Return to the Sewers don't exist.



Return to the Sewers is hilarious.
Apparently the internet looks like Tron.


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 23, 2009)

The Weekenders was also cute.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Nov 6, 2009)

i know im bringing this back from the 2nd page, but i behold something.
http://www.retrojunk.com/


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Nov 14, 2009)

2 Stupid Dogs and Secret Squirrel.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 15, 2009)

Brave and the Bold is also an amazing cartoon. It craps on any old cartoons you mentioned.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Nov 15, 2009)

Blazing Dragons! Best darned cartoon EVER!


----------



## Leah_loves_ZaDr (Aug 10, 2010)

Invader Zim
Ed Edd n Eddy
Code Lyoko
Grim Adventures of Billy and Mandy
Angry Beavers 
and MUCH MORE! 
i watch alot of cartoons....


----------



## Taralack (Aug 10, 2010)

holy necro batman


----------



## Sigma (Aug 10, 2010)

The original Tom and Jerry was amazing it's one of the few programs I wouldn't mind watching repeats.


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 10, 2010)

Leah_loves_ZaDr said:


> Invader Zim
> Ed Edd n Eddy
> Code Lyoko
> Grim Adventures of Billy and Mandy
> ...



Necromancy is a crime against the Emperor's divine right and is punishable by death. 
_
Burn the Heretic! Kill the Mutant! Purge the Unclean!

_Yvon of the Yukon and Albert the Fifth Musketeer are the only ones that haven't been mentioned that I loved.


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 10, 2010)

There used to be a great website for old cartoons and nickelodeon shows...it was called Poopdicktv.org

I don't know what happened, sometime ago all the streams stopped working. 

And I'm not being sarcastic, that was the real website. You can go there and still see the list of shows they had. But when you click on them, they don't work.  I used to watch Kenan and Kel on that site a lot.


----------



## Leah_loves_ZaDr (Aug 10, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> Necromancy is a crime against the Emperor's divine right and is punishable by death.
> _
> Burn the Heretic! Kill the Mutant! Purge the Unclean!
> 
> _Yvon of the Yukon and Albert the Fifth Musketeer are the only ones that haven't been mentioned that I loved.


 what??


----------



## Taralack (Aug 10, 2010)

Leah_loves_ZaDr said:


> what??


 
You necro bumped a thread that was half a year old. You're not supposed to do that on threads that are older than three months old.

*waits for mod lock*


----------



## Leah_loves_ZaDr (Aug 11, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> You necro bumped a thread that was half a year old. You're not supposed to do that on threads that are older than three months old.
> 
> *waits for mod lock*


 oh..oops..im new. but thanks for telling me..


----------



## DarkAssassinFurry (Aug 23, 2010)

Invader Zim. That's one of the best cartoons ever.


----------



## Benthehornyhyena (Jun 28, 2017)

Captain Spyro said:


> Blazing Dragons! Best darned cartoon EVER!


Oh my Gosh yes ! #BDRevolution #BlazingDragonsRevolution


----------



## LadyFromEast (Jun 28, 2017)

Silver Brumby <3 One of my fav cartoons of childhood. Also, The Animals of the Farthing Wood. Simply magical cartoon.
From the most recent ones... Rick and Morty!
WUBBA LUBBA DUB DUB!

After a bit of searching I've managed to find another oldie I used to love: The Adventures of Blinky Bill. And let's not forget about The New Adventures of Ocean Girl.. Man I wish I would find it somewhere in the original english dub..

And omg, how could I even fogret about Tabaluga.. *storm of edits*


----------



## Wild-Fantasy-Run (Jul 22, 2017)

Inspector Gadget, He-Man, J.I Joe, Transformers, Batman Beyond, original Batman, I don't know my brain hurts. To be continued.....


----------



## Mandragoras (Jul 22, 2017)

I'm pretty sure that a pre-adolescent crush on Bill Badger from _Rupert _was one of the primary instigators of my later transformation into complete furry trash.

I actually watched a fair number of imported European cartoons on HBO and Disney in my childhood, along with being introduced to niche American stuff like _The Tick_—which seems to be seeing a live-action adaptation, to my great surprise. I was also a fan of stuff like _Angry Beavers_ on Nickelodeon. God, no wonder I'm odd. Or I was just very odd then and have changed very little in spirit.


----------



## Iovic (Jul 31, 2017)

I can't believe that Danger Mouse hasn't been mentioned. That was a big part of my childhood.
Also Will'o the Wisp, Count Duckula, Pinky and the Brain, and Earthworm Jim.

We had most of these on VHS.


----------



## phamtuyet148 (Aug 11, 2017)

I love the cartoon Tom and Jerry. Long time no see interesting cartoon like that.


----------



## Redwulf16 (Nov 24, 2017)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Avatar: The Last Airbender
> 
> Fucking awesome.  Especially the last two episodes.



Last two episodes were epic.


----------



## Redwulf16 (Nov 24, 2017)

Ratte said:


> I've never seen it, but I hear a lot of good things about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Chowder isn't _too_ bad, but the Disney garbage needs to be put down like a wounded animal.


I actually really like chowder.


----------



## Benthehornyhyena (Nov 25, 2017)

Redwulf16 said:


> Last two episodes were epic.


I know right ? Pure epicness, amazing climax, one of the best animated finals to me.


----------



## Mr-Rose-Lizard (Sep 19, 2019)

Ratte said:


> Not this new shit, either.  I'm talking like Ed, Edd, and Eddy, Courage the Cowardly Dog, Samurai Jack, Dexter's Laboratory, Tom and Jerry, SWAT Kats, and all those awesome cartoons.  Feel free to add more to the list, of course.
> 
> DISCUSS AWESOME FUCKING CARTOONS



I too like SWAT Kats and those old Tom & Jerry cartoons, plus The Powerpuff Girls, Hot Wheels Battle Force 5, The Super Hero Squad Show, Batman Beyond, Class of the Titans, Star Wars Clone Wars/Rebels/Resistance, ReBoot, and NASCAR Racers.


----------

